# 12 v heater and thermostat for RV bays



## timwhite (Nov 22, 2009)

I am looking for a way to keep my underneath storage bays from freezing while on the (cold) road or stopped.  I have found 12 v heaters, and I presume that 12 v lights will work as well, but am having a heck of a time finding thermostats that will turn a system on around 35 degrees F...any and all ideas welcome...thanks.


----------



## utmtman (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: 12 v heater and thermostat for RV bays

Check with a good hardware store like Lowes.  Or do a google search.


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: 12 v heater and thermostat for RV bays

Sorry for the late post....

Could you use something like this?  It would radiate heat, even if not attached to a tank.

http://www.dyersonline.com/Products...-your-Holding-Tanks-from-Freezing__24137.aspx

Not it's intended use, but doable.

Mike


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: 12 v heater and thermostat for RV bays

Tim do a 'Search' for 'thermostat' here on the forum. We just had a conversation about your topic.


----------

